
Minimal Web Browsers: Why You Need Less Stuff on the Browser - doener
https://tedium.co/2020/05/12/minimal-web-browser-argument/
======
zzo38computer
I do want less stuff in the browser, but mainly less JavaScript objects and
other capabilities for web sites to perform, not less user stuff.

